# Rhinestones and heat transfers



## pinktshirt (Oct 11, 2007)

I have pressed some t-shirts with heat transfers (i use clearsoft paper) and now had the idea of adding rhinestones to bling it up a bit. can i use the heat press to press the rhinestone patterns on over the heat transfers or will that damage the transfers (from being pressed twice)?? I hope this makes sense. any help is appreciated. these boards are so informative. thanks in advance.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You can do it as many of people are doing this all the time. Some people recommend using a teflon sheet to protect the transfer. If you are using an opaque transfer, you can use the silicon sheet that you use when you press the transfer paper the first time.


----------



## pinktshirt (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you for your response!


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

If you want to press the stones onto the design you will probably find they won't stay on or they will wash off. The glue on the stones only seems to be suitable for sticking to fabric. There was a thread about this a while back.

One way round it, the way i do it is cut small holes ( if you have a cutter ) in the vinyl just big enough for the stones and glue them directly to the fabric.

If you do it let us know if they stay on.

Lee


----------

